# Environmental Jobs in Thailand Specifically or SE Asia in General?



## Jamie76

Hello everyone,

I am trying to see if there is any market for environmental professionals in Thailand specifically or SE Asia in general. I have over 7 years of environmental experience (air quality monitoring, water quality monitoring and analysis). Currently, I am employed with a major mining company in the US as an environmental specialist working in air quality, water quality and waste.

Why Thailand? I love the area and, well, my wife is Thai, so it would be nice to live in a region close to her family. We both miss Thailand.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I haven't a clue about environmental work. I'm assuming that having a Thai wife will get you a visa that allows you to work in Thailand, so that would be one problem eliminated.

Maybe someone else on the forum will have and idea of how to go about getting environmental work in Thailand.


----------



## Lahure

Check out on the website of United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP). To my knowledge they have their regional office in Bangkok for Asia and the Pacific.

All the best



Jamie76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am trying to see if there is any market for environmental professionals in Thailand specifically or SE Asia in general. I have over 7 years of environmental experience (air quality monitoring, water quality monitoring and analysis). Currently, I am employed with a major mining company in the US as an environmental specialist working in air quality, water quality and waste.
> 
> Why Thailand? I love the area and, well, my wife is Thai, so it would be nice to live in a region close to her family. We both miss Thailand.


----------



## Jamie76

Lahure said:


> Check out on the website of United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP). To my knowledge they have their regional office in Bangkok for Asia and the Pacific.
> 
> All the best


Thank you Lahure.


----------

